# Hellvape just made a budget Violator



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

Hellvape Fat Rabbit RTA… looks pretty good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

It really is fat too… 28.4mm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/21)

It's been a while since I've had FOMO about an RTA, but seeing as I love my Rebirth so much, this one is causing serious FOMO for me right now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (9/7/21)

This is going to get interesting. Keep an eye on Vaping with Vic in the near future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (9/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's been a while since I've had FOMO about an RTA, but seeing as I love my Rebirth so much, this one is causing serious FOMO for me right now...


How did you wick the Rebirth to get good flavor? I've wicked 4 different RTA's and the Rebirth is my least favorite of the bunch. I had the Blotto Mini and I currently have an Arbiter and a Troll X and I can't get my rebirth to give off any good flavor for some reason no matter how many reviews and wicking tecniques I follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> How did you wick the Rebirth to get good flavor? I've wicked 4 different RTA's and the Rebirth is my least favorite of the bunch. I had the Blotto Mini and I currently have an Arbiter and a Troll X and I can't get my rebirth to give off any good flavor for some reason no matter how many reviews and wicking tecniques I follow.


Weird as the Rebirth is my absolute favourite and I have quite a few atomisers. No real special technique as such, just pull the wick through as normal and then in the end you comb the wick out before you stuff it in. Don't comb it too much, you need to stuff the holes with enough wicking, almost pack it in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JordanEpic (9/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> How did you wick the Rebirth to get good flavor? I've wicked 4 different RTA's and the Rebirth is my least favorite of the bunch. I had the Blotto Mini and I currently have an Arbiter and a Troll X and I can't get my rebirth to give off any good flavor for some reason no matter how many reviews and wicking tecniques I follow.


It's dead simple home boy, don't stress, you have to go with a 3mm diameter coil, when you thread your cotton make sure it's light snug, not tight at all, if you tug on it you must be able to pull it through the coil without any resistance, get yourself a pick, I have a .25mm screw driver with no head, you have to slide the cotton into the juice holes bit my bit, if it's bunching it's not gonna be nice, make sure everything fits snug but not tight.. it's my favourite tank because it's got the smoothest airflow and perfect juicing..

PS can't wait to try this fat rabbit it looks badass!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/7/21)

JordanEpic said:


> snug but not tight


That's what I meant to say but between the cold and my tired brain I could not get there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic (9/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's what I meant to say but between the cold and my tired brain I could not get there.


You can have the wicks so thin that they're barely there and this tank still won't flood. Pics added for emphasis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (9/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's what I meant to say but between the cold and my tired brain I could not get there.


Lmao I only read your reply after I posted mine, wasn't knocking your technique I promise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

JordanEpic said:


> It's dead simple home boy, don't stress, you have to go with a 3mm diameter coil, when you thread your cotton make sure it's light snug, not tight at all, if you tug on it you must be able to pull it through the coil without any resistance, get yourself a pick, I have a .25mm screw driver with no head, you have to slide the cotton into the juice holes bit my bit, if it's bunching it's not gonna be nice, make sure everything fits snug but not tight.. it's my favourite tank because it's got the smoothest airflow and perfect juicing..
> 
> PS can't wait to try this fat rabbit it looks badass!!


I’m very VERY tempted myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (9/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I’m very VERY tempted myself!


I wish females understood the need to constantly attain the new new 

So you can be like, check it everyone


----------



## M.Adhir (9/7/21)

Budget violator?
Anything to do with me and vape violates my budget

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (11/7/21)

JordanEpic said:


> It's dead simple home boy, don't stress, you have to go with a 3mm diameter coil, when you thread your cotton make sure it's light snug, not tight at all, if you tug on it you must be able to pull it through the coil without any resistance, get yourself a pick, I have a .25mm screw driver with no head, you have to slide the cotton into the juice holes bit my bit, if it's bunching it's not gonna be nice, make sure everything fits snug but not tight.. it's my favourite tank because it's got the smoothest airflow and perfect juicing..
> 
> PS can't wait to try this fat rabbit it looks badass!!


What's your coil placement like? Over the airflow or more in the middle? My cotton looks exactly the same but It just tastes underwhelming no matter the type of coil. Had Claptons in it, Aliens, Framed Staples and even Juggernaut coils but all of them had the same effect and I only use 3.0mm coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (14/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> What's your coil placement like? Over the airflow or more in the middle? My cotton looks exactly the same but It just tastes underwhelming no matter the type of coil. Had Claptons in it, Aliens, Framed Staples and even Juggernaut coils but all of them had the same effect and I only use 3.0mm coils.


More towards the center so the vents hit the outside of your coils.. also remove your build deck from the bottom and check and make sure the inside of your vents are clear if you are also experiencing restricted draw, I had an accumulation of fluff inside mine.. needed to be cleaned out


----------



## JordanEpic (14/7/21)

Also what mod do you use


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (15/7/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Also what mod do you use


Geekvape Aegis X... How do you remove the build deck? Do you remove the 510 pin?


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/7/21)

Any idea when this will release? Wonder who's going to be the first local store to have it.


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

Vaporator00 said:


> Any idea when this will release? Wonder who's going to be the first local store to have it.


I have only seen it ip for pre-order on Chinese sites so far, no idea who will be stocking them here though. Super tempted, looks like it could be a banger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I have only seen it ip for pre-order on Chinese sites so far, no idea who will be stocking them here though. Super tempted, looks like it could be a banger.


If it's even close to the Violator I'll be stoked.


----------



## JordanEpic (15/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Geekvape Aegis X... How do you remove the build deck? Do you remove the 510 pin?


Yeah and then unscrew the base, check insulators and seals and all while you're there


----------

